# Please share tips on breeding Tropheus Red Rainbow



## ExReefer (Jan 9, 2013)

I've got a wild caught colony of 28 Tropheus Red Rainbow in a 75 gallon. They are alone in the aquarium. The set up is sand bottom with two very small rock piles in each corner.

There is clearly a large, dominant male in charge, but I think the issue could be that no other male will challenge him. The group ratio is excellent from what I understand about Tropheus - 5 males / 23 females. Some of the females are clearly smaller than some and I don't expect those to spawn at this time. However, I know I have several large, mature females among the group. The male spends a lot of time grabbing sand and spitting it all over his territory. Sometimes a female will enter his space and they will act out the spawning behavior, but they don't actually spawn.

I feed Omega One Kelp Flakes and Pellets. They group is healthy and they would eat themselves to death if I allowed it. I ordered 30 fish and one died upon arrival and one other just never adjusted to aquarium life and prepared foods. The other 28 buzz around the aquarium like killer bees.

I change 50-60% of the water every three days. My water hardness is only 200ppm and PH is about 7.8. I can't imagine my water is the issue as I've owned other Tropheus breeding groups in the past.

Perhaps I just need to give it more time, but I wonder if I could be doing anything to speed things along.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Sounds like a nice set-up. How long have the fish been in the tank?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

zimmy said:


> Sounds like a nice set-up. How long have the fish been in the tank?


 Kasanga (I am assuming) are not real fast breeders like Pemba or Ikola. Give them time and they will, but not huge numbers. Usually 5 to 8 fry at a time. Sounds like your water is good, and not sure you need to change the water that often, but what size tank is it and how old are they? I am keeping 60 or so in a 240 they are not wild caught though. Love to see some pics!


----------



## ExReefer (Jan 9, 2013)

They have been in the tank for about two months. I usually change 50% of the water once per week, but increased it just to eliminate any nitrate issues. I thought extremely low nitrates might trigger a spawn. Should another male claim the other rock pile?


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

ExReefer said:


> They have been in the tank for about two months. I usually change 50% of the water once per week, but increased it just to eliminate any nitrate issues. I thought extremely low nitrates might trigger a spawn. Should another male claim the other rock pile?


 Give it time and they will. They might be already and your just missing it. :wink:


----------



## rufretic (Mar 30, 2015)

I notice I will always have one or two females holding right after I rearrange the aquascape. I make one large cave on each side of the tank, one male will claim each side and sometimes even one in the middle. Every time I redo the caves they have to reclaim them and it sparks spawning. They don't seem to spawn after that initial week or two of the new scape so then I'll do it again and it works every time. My group is young, about a year old and 2-3" so as they mature more I hope they will be more consistent but for now that is what has worked for me.

On another note, we are pretty close. I didn't know of anyone around here that had kasangas other than me. If you get some fry, I'd love to trade for some of mine just to keep new bloodlines in the mix. Mine are a beautiful group from LAA. Let me know if your interested. I'd love to know what else you keep. It would be great to find somebody local to trade troph fry with. I have 7 groups so far, most are young but 3 are producing fry already.

edit: Just read your sig, I'd be interested in the julies and multies if you have any fry  You can take this to pm if interested.


----------



## ExReefer (Jan 9, 2013)

rufretic said:


> I notice I will always have one or two females holding right after I rearrange the aquascape. I make one large cave on each side of the tank, one male will claim each side and sometimes even one in the middle. Every time I redo the caves they have to reclaim them and it sparks spawning. They don't seem to spawn after that initial week or two of the new scape so then I'll do it again and it works every time. My group is young, about a year old and 2-3" so as they mature more I hope they will be more consistent but for now that is what has worked for me.
> 
> On another note, we are pretty close. I didn't know of anyone around here that had kasangas other than me. If you get some fry, I'd love to trade for some of mine just to keep new bloodlines in the mix. Mine are a beautiful group from LAA. Let me know if your interested. I'd love to know what else you keep. It would be great to find somebody local to trade troph fry with. I have 7 groups so far, most are young but 3 are producing fry already.
> 
> edit: Just read your sig, I'd be interested in the julies and multies if you have any fry  You can take this to pm if interested.


I messed with the two rock piles and created more cave like structures. I can't be sure that's what did the trick, but my largest female is definitely holding now! Thanks for all of the feedback.


----------



## ExReefer (Jan 9, 2013)

Well that didn't last long. She must have eating the eggs because her mouth looks normal now and she is back to attacking her food.


----------

